# Help with Tala



## Habibi2007 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi All,

We have been at the Avanti Beach hotel for 6 nights with 12 to go. Had a hire car and been up to Polis and Latchi and every village in between. We would appreciate any information about Tala as we have taken a shine to it.

What banks are there, what is the club house, what does it offer and when is it open? Are there any current forum members living in Tala who could help.

We have seen some nice villas for rent on websites so we know there are plenty available. We have been told that Tala is above the humidity line.

What is daily life like there? Any information would greatly help our decision making.

Kind regards,

Geoff and Marion


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Habibi,
There is a co-op bank on the Stephanie road, below the Casa Luna restaurant.
When you talk about the club house do you mean the Kamares club?

That is free to use for people who live in Kamares, not for all of Tala although I am sure that you can go to functions etc there. I think you can also register with the 24 hours medical centre at the Kamares club but I think there is a charge for that.
Personally I find the Kamares club far too snooty and unfriendly. the regulars act as though they own the whole of Cyprus


----------

